# MTM - Special Ops Watch



## freshfire (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi,

Anyone heard or own this brand? MTM

Check out the link http://www.specialopswatch.com/cart/products.cgi?detail=44

Looks really cool, the case size is 49mm (i love big watches  )

Wondering if its worth the price.


----------



## Strela (Apr 30, 2005)

*I don't think anyone here has bought one.*

not sure they ever will either.

Too be honest, looks like more of a poser watch.


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: I don't think anyone here has bought one.*



Strela said:


> not sure they ever will either.
> 
> Too be honest, looks like more of a poser watch.


That appears to have been the consensus whenever the watch has come up. :rodekaart


----------



## Tragic (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: I don't think anyone here has bought one.*

Not to mention overpriced....I think they're like 1,600$?


----------



## freshfire (Apr 15, 2006)

thanks for all your reply 

Looks like its safer to buy a Luminox then.


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

Luminox, Traser and Marathon are excellent - and affordable - choices for nighttime readability.


----------



## freshfire (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi Crusader,

:thanks Will check out the other 2 brands u mention.


----------



## DVD Connoisseur (Feb 26, 2006)

A similar thread came up before the server crashed.

I understand the negative reaction to the Special Ops watches - they're aimed at gadget fans and very unlikely (I would have thought) to be purchased by actual soldiers. Having said this, many of the so-called military watches on the market are very probably sold to (and aimed at) the civilian market.

Personally, I think the MTM watches have a certain appeal. After _long _deliberation, I've actually purchased a Blackhawk model today. Could be that I'm a marketing man's dream but I genuinely like the chunky look of the watch and the 2 lights ("internal" and "external") feature is different to say the least.

These watches are definitely not for the purist military watch collector but I think there's a place for them in the market. For around $450, they don't look bad value for money.

I'll post my further thoughts when my MTM arrives shortly....


----------



## Serafino (Feb 23, 2006)

Let us know when it comes. I will interesting to read a review as the watch is being worn by the Jack Bauer character on "24". IIRC he used to wear a no-date Submariner.


----------



## DVD Connoisseur (Feb 26, 2006)

Serafino said:


> Let us know when it comes. I will interesting to read a review as the watch is being worn by the Jack Bauer character on "24". IIRC he used to wear a no-date Submariner.


There's a good review of the watch here:

http://www.watchreport.com/2005/09/review_of_the_m.htmlhttp://www.watchreport.com/military_watches/index.html

I think Jack had a Submariner in Season 1. I know that in Season 4 he had a Kobold Phantom on the Nato band (it featured in the Kobold publicity pack).


----------



## DVD Connoisseur (Feb 26, 2006)

On the subject of the MTM range, their new Seal watch is being entered for the Guinness Book of Records as it's good up to a staggering 12,000 metres underwater! That's simply unbelievable!


----------



## DVD Connoisseur (Feb 26, 2006)

Watch arrived today. It's taking a little getting used to, after my Omega and TAG. It's a big watch, very chunky and about as subtle as a house brick. The stainless steel strap it comes with is really well made and has significant weight to it, especially for a watch in this price bracket. At the moment, I'm wearing the MTM on the optional velcro ballistic strap. To me, this really sets the watch off well and gives it more of a military feel.

Only pain is, when the watch needs charging (probably in 4 weeks time), I'll have to remove it from the strap (or at least remove one of the attaching pins).

Not sure how the watch will go will a dress shirt (!) as it's a real boys' toy but it's great with casual clothes.

Slight drawback - I like to wear my watches practically everywhere but the MTM came with numerous warnings about wearing it in hot tubs, saunas, etc. In fact, if you took everything in the instructions to heart, you'd probably be afraid to wear it anywhere. Looks like I won't be wearing this to the spa...

Will post my experience with battery life, etc. as and when it needs a charge.


----------



## Chris B. (Feb 11, 2006)

If you have the opportunity and the means, I love to see a picture of it IRL (in real life). The ones on the MTM website leave a little to be desired. Although the one that you bought has no interest to me, I kind of like their dive watch although at 49mm in diameter, and 7.5 oz, it's got to be huge!

Chris​


----------



## DVD Connoisseur (Feb 26, 2006)

Chris B. said:


> If you have the opportunity and the means, I love to see a picture of it IRL (in real life).​




Here are some pics from the Watch Report article:

http://www.watchreport.com/photos/wr_mtm_special_ops/

They're real life pics and are far better than I could come up with.​


----------



## DVD Connoisseur (Feb 26, 2006)

DVD Connoisseur said:


> Will post my experience with battery life, etc. as and when it needs a charge.


Needed its first charge yesterday as the lights were no longer working. So, the first charge lasted from 20th April to 19th September. That's way longer than a month so it's more practical than originally assumed.

Now wearing with metal bracelet...


----------



## Rascal (Apr 4, 2006)

:rodekaart


----------



## Spec_OPS-Gulf1 (Nov 3, 2009)

I own the Black Patriot and Black Predator. Both are very large and well made with nice visibility. I find myself wearing the Black Predator more as it came on the ballistic band which is a soft velcro and much lighter. The Black Patriot came on a black steel band (yes, I wanted a Kobold look) and it is quite heavy. These take a bit of getting used to. Overall I would recommend the MTM but unless you want a really heavy wrist watch that at times feels like lifting a dumbell go with the ballistic band. These watches are tough and very durable. I also own the Luminox 8401 Black Ops. I am not all that impressed. The design is just so similar to other watches out there while the MTM is very different and brings many compliments. Price-I think the MTM is fairly priced. With the MTM there are no worries about banging a door hinge etc infact the door hinge would take more damage lol! If you want an idea of how the MTM feels with the steel bracelet I own a Benarus Moray and it feels a bit heavier than the Benarus. Hope that helps anyone interested in these


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

Crusader said:


> Luminox, Traser and Marathon are excellent - and affordable - choices for nighttime readability.


agreed......;-)


----------



## Howard M Marx (May 31, 2006)

There is a thorough gloves off review of this company
on the first page of the main forum of MWR
www.broadarrow.net


----------



## HumpDaddy (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: I don't think anyone here has bought one.*



Strela said:


> not sure they ever will either.
> 
> Too be honest, looks like more of a poser watch.


"Poser watch" Seriously, does that mean that if I ride a Kawasaki Ninja motorcycle I'm a poser because real ninjas don't ride those?

I guess likewise guys who wear Rolex Submariners are posers because real USN/Royal Navy submariners don't wear those watches (can't afford them).

I'm retired military, 20 years in uniform, including assignments and deployments with JSOC guys. Know what watches Special Ops guys wear? Cheap Casio and Timex watches. No Marathons, Kobolds, MKII, Luminox or any other so-called "legit" military watches. Very few Pathfinders/Protrek/Suuntos either. Mostly gadget-geek soldiers wearing fancy watches and never in the really ****ty war or training conditions. WHy? Because who the hell is going to wear expensive jewelry in the sand and mud? What military comptroller would approve purchasing $500 watches for issue? None. But go to any military exchange and 80% of the watches for sale will be Casio and Timex watches in the $20-$100 price range. That's what you see SF/NSW/AFSOC/MARSOC/Rangers wearing.

Please, enough of the poser-watch bullcrap. If a watch looks cool, is well-made, functions properly and is tough enough to handle long-term daily wear, that's what matters. Of course there is a market for watches like MTM, Luminox, Kobold, Chase-Durer, etc. Who cares if its the watch so-and-so wears? All that should matter is that the guy who spent their hard-earned money on it is happy with their purchase.

Rant over.

-HumpDaddy


----------



## time4achange (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: I don't think anyone here has bought one.*

Amen!


HumpDaddy said:


> "Poser watch" Seriously, does that mean that if I ride a Kawasaki Ninja motorcycle I'm a poser because real ninjas don't ride those?
> 
> I guess likewise guys who wear Rolex Submariners are posers because real USN/Royal Navy submariners don't wear those watches (can't afford them).
> 
> ...


----------



## TnkCmdr (Jan 22, 2014)

I think that the watches look pretty cool. I will say that I have researched the quality of the watch and was not impressed. There are some solid reviews on YouTube. The price would seem to be very high for what the watch offers. Still look cool though. The best advice I have from what I have read and seen it to stick with the Warrior line. Best bang for the buck in their collection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TnkCmdr (Jan 22, 2014)

I spent over 12 years as a tank commander in the USMC and wore a G-Shock the entire time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bolton (Feb 8, 2014)

I serve in the army. Bought one of these years back. Typically it just sits in the box. Theyre too bulky and too temperamental to be considered a good field watch. Id say there are far better options for a third of the price.


----------



## HumpDaddy (Feb 3, 2014)

If I'd had an MTM watch when I was active duty I would have just worn it in garrison or off-duty and worn the Timex Expedition or G-Shock when deployed, training, during exercises, etc. Even if the watch is tough enough to withstand the punishment, who'd wear a $700 watch in the mud or in the AOR where sand gets into everything? Not me.


----------



## HumpDaddy (Feb 3, 2014)

TnkCmdr said:


> I think that the watches look pretty cool. I will say that I have researched the quality of the watch and was not impressed. There are some solid reviews on YouTube. The price would seem to be very high for what the watch offers. Still look cool though. The best advice I have from what I have read and seen it to stick with the Warrior line. Best bang for the buck in their collection.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure but I read in a few places that this line of watches were quite a bit cheaper before Jack Bauer wore one during a season of 24. Then demand rose and the price was jacked up. A similar effect seems to have happen with other watches after they appear on TV or movies. Good ol' supply and demand. Personally I think it's a bit silly to fetishize TV characters but hey different strokes.


----------



## cavalry_scout (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: I don't think anyone here has bought one.*



HumpDaddy said:


> "Poser watch" Seriously, does that mean that if I ride a Kawasaki Ninja motorcycle I'm a poser because real ninjas don't ride those?
> 
> I guess likewise guys who wear Rolex Submariners are posers because real USN/Royal Navy submariners don't wear those watches (can't afford them).
> 
> ...


Nearly everyone I served with wrote a Suunto or G - Shock in the 'really ****ty war'. This includes AFSOC/Rangers/SF (no experience with NSW or MARSOC . I didn't last 20 years because the really ****ty war saw otherwise. But I agree with the rest of your post.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## cavalry_scout (Dec 4, 2013)

TnkCmdr said:


> I spent over 12 years as a tank commander in the USMC and wore a G-Shock the entire time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, but you're a DAT, you don't count ;-)

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Made Fox (Sep 29, 2012)

I've had 3 MTM watches before. A black Predator, a rose gold Hypertec, and I actually just received my forest Camouflage Hawk in the mail today. The watches are very well made with excellent fit and finish. I've always been a nut for military/tacticool style watches and MTM happens to be one of my favorite watch brands of all time.


----------



## MikoDel (Dec 10, 2010)

The current price as of 2014-04 for a SS Warrior is $600. Of course it's not an automatic. 

That's not too bad considering 200M depth rating, tritium accents w/carbon fiber dial, sapphire anti-glare crystal, three different bands, indiv. numbered pieces and a 3yr warranty. The xtra $100 for titanium might even be wise, considering just how HEAVY these puppies are. When I was considering this purchase awhile ago, I recreated the weight of this watch complete with SS bracelet using spare change and a little cloth bag. Like the one guy said, house brick.
I saw a YouTube where they played hockey with the MTM Warrior as the puck. That was semi-impressive. I think one of these on a big wide leather cuff band would look very cool.


----------



## Plissken (Aug 21, 2006)

I have the old model Silencer. It is Titanium and 42mm. I wouldn't want it much bigger and heavier. I rather like it. The case design is interesting. The dagger symbol and sword hands are rather cheesy though. Anything that says 'special ops' on the dial is embarrassing to wear, even if Luminox do it too. Also, the lug pins work well but the screws tend to strip the screw thread after a few insertions so you have to glue the in place with liquid threadlock. Another issue is the water resistance which is v poor. Mine is rated for 100m but I washed it in warm running water a few times and it started to steam up somewhat. I had to return it to get it unsteamed and the same thing happened again, albeit not as bad. The bezel is also bordering on useless. It only has 15 minute markers and it turns if you just touch it slightly - very loose. Decorative most likely. The case features various fake screws for decoration. The functions of the watch are quite good though although the display can be hard to read when the minute hand is obscuring it, even if it is see through. So a mixed bag but I like it. Wouldn't buy another one though. My TNT driver really liked it, and for me it's somewhere between cool and embarrassing.


----------



## seiko6 (Sep 2, 2014)

Picked up this gorgeous MTM Falcon on this forum, thanks again rayraythemack.
I've owned like half a dozen MTMs, but the black Falcon is in my opinion the best ever - functional and reserved, no cloack and dagger stuff. The stupid special ops inscription is barely visible, and the dial devoid of useless complications lets the owner enjoy the beauty of carbon every time.

Put it on a custom made Bell&Ross style leather strap by Beaubands. Looks even better then on the bracelet and MTM NATO that rayray supplied


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Had a huge crush on these about 5 or 6 years ago. With the exception of very....hopeful pricing and the "special ops" treatment, they're pretty cool.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

They remind me what reactor would look like if their designs weren't so spastic. 

IMO much better options for the money they're charging...

Definitely still a 'tacticool' poser watch, but that's not necessarily a bad thing. Luminox has to be worst offender in this category.


----------



## spartan6 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: I don't think anyone here has bought one.*

Just found this thread interesting. Agree with the comments but will say I did take and wear a MKII Paradive and Suunto X lander on multiple SOF deployments over the years.

cant beat the MKII Paradive!


----------



## vettehigh (Jul 17, 2018)

Proud new owner of a brand new Cobra with titanium band along with ballistic band too


----------



## vettehigh (Jul 17, 2018)

*Re: I don't think anyone here has bought one.*

As for price, got everything for $1000 shipped. What I have goes for $1625 on their (MTM) site


----------

